# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Կենացներ

## Gohar

Եկեք խոսենք մեր հայկական սեղանները  զարդարող կենացներից:
Սիրու՞մ եք կենացներ ասել:Եվ ո՞րն է ձեր ամենասիարած կենացը:

Եկեք, խնդրեմ, եկեք այսօր ու դարձեք ինձ սեղանակից`
Օգտվելով իմ այսօրվա բարենպաստ եղանակից:
Եկե՛ք այսօր ուզածի պես ուրախանանք, ուտենք–խմենք,
Չէ՞ որ նորից 
Էլ մեր մորից 
Չենք ծնվի մենք:
Թող գան, խնդրե՛մ, բոլո ր նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն 
Փայլատակել կարմիր գինու թնդությունից. 
Ուրախանալ և օտարի՛ խնդությունից,
Ովքեր գիտեն վիշտ ու ցավը ետ վանելու, 
Կյանքում լավը և առողջը հավանելու,
Գեղեցիկը ու վսեմը դավանելու 
հարգն
ու
կարգը.
Ովքեր գիտեն նաև իրենց բերնի համը, 
Թող չուշանա՛ն, թող շտապե~ն, քանի որ դեռ 
Գինի-օղին փակ շշերից դուրս չի հորդել, 
Եվ չի հասել խորովածի 
ժամն
ու 
դամը
Բող մոտենա իմ սեղանին 
Նա՛ , ում ձեռքը կոշտացել է 
Մուրճից, բահից ու եղանից.
Ով տանջանքից կշտացել է 
Ու փնտրում է սպեղանի. 
Ով կրում է խոցերն անանց 
Աղջիկների ու գեղանի 
հարս ու կանանց
Նա կգտնի այստեղ նրա՛նց, 
Ովքեր գիտեն երգել-պարել,
Գրկել-փարել,
Գերել-սիրել, 
Ինչպես նաև հյուրասիրել` 
Ունեցածը լավ ծախսելով, 
Ոչ թե կիտված կոպեկներին 
Հավի նման լուռ թխսելով
Բայց ո՛չ,
այսօր
Ես կանչում եմ նաև նրա՛նց՝ 
Եվ այդ կիսատ-պռատներին, 
Այդ ձեռը փակ-ժլատներին 
Թող գան, մարդկանց չարքը դասվեն.
Թե կարող են՝ 
Իրենց հիմար արատներից 
Թող ամաչեն ու ետ քաշվեն.
Թե չեն կարող`
Իրենց մտքում մեզպեսներին 
Թող պարզապես հիմա՛ր հաշվեն...
Մի՛ ուշացեք, դեհ, ձեզ մատաղ, 
Բոլորվեցեք այս կանաչին, 
Այս վիզը ծուռ ուռենու տակ, 
Եվ բաժակով այս առաջին
Ինչպես խփել ու խմել են լուսահոգի մեր պապերը։ 
Եկեք այսօր մենք էլ, առանց ամաչելու,
Նրանց նման որկորներս լավ կարասենք
Ու նախապես թուլացնենք մեր ձիգ տված մեջկապերը,—
Այսօր մի լա~վ, ուզածի՛ս պես ուրախանանք, ուտենք-խմենք.
Չէ՞ որ նորից
էլ մեր մորից
Չենք ծնվի մենք...
Մինչ նազ անող խորովածի համ-դամը գա՝ 
Ես, տանտիրոջ իրավունքով, ձեզ թամադա
Դեհ, խմողաց խո՛ւմը անուշ, 
Եռեփ գինու կո՛ւմը անուշ, 
Խորովածի հո՛ւմը անուշ...
Այս մի թասն էլ՝ նրա՛նց կենաց, ովքեր կյանքում 
Թեկուզ ծանր կարիքի մեջ ու զրկանքում
Ընդունում են
Ու տանում են
Ամե՜ն հարված,
Բայց մնում են 
Էլի կյանքին սիրահարված:
Դե՛հ, վերցնենք,
Բաժակները շախով-շուխով չխկացնենք, 
Խմենք, հետո այս կենացը ծաղկացնենք. 
Ով որ երգի՝ ձայնն անսպառ,
Մատաղը՝ գառ,
Ճրագը՝ վառ...
Տեսնեմ այդ ո՞վ այս բաժակը չի պարպելու,
Տեսնեմ այ՛դ ո՞վ այս բաժակից չի հարբելու...
Այս բաժակն էլ մեր սրտից վեր բաբձրացնենք
Քամենք այնպե՛ս, կարծես լի է... երեխեքի դառը լացով,
Խմենք, հետո բերաններս քաղցրացնենք
Նրանց թմփլիկ թուշիկների անուշ պաչով
Թո՛ղ որ նրանք ծիլի նման 
Քարն էլ ճեղքեն, 
Բարով ծաղկեն 
Հեր ու մերով, 
Քույր- ախպերով
Մեր հին գինով` և՛ս մի հին ու նոր կենաց. 
Կենացն ըմպենք հավատարիմ բոլոր կանանց, 
Որոնց հաճախ ցավ ենք տալիս, բայց որքան անց, 
Այնքան՝ ցավով` խելքի գալիս, 
Տարբերում ենք մամուռ կանաչ,
էժան և թանկ,
Սեր և դյութանք
Եկեք փութանք, 
Որ չսպառնա նրանց սիրուն ո՛չ մի վտանգ,
Եվ հավատա՛նք,
Որ մենք կյանքում 
Բախտի նման նրանց գտանք...
Խմենք կենացն անդավաճան ընկերության, 
Ընկերների այն սերության, 
Որ մինչև իսկ չի ընդհատվում 
Աքսորի մեջ ու գերության:
Ընկե՛ր լինենք
Նույն հուզմունքի,
Համոզմունքի՛ ,
Նույն ճաշակի՛ ,
ԴրոշակՈ՛չ թե ընկեր լոկ բաժակի...Եկեք նաև մե՛զ չզրկենք,— առանց այն Էլ
Քիչ զրկանքներ հո չենք կրել աշխարհում մենք
Այս թասով Էլ մե՛ր կենացը եկեք խմենք
Այս թասով Էլ տրտմությունը, 
Ցավը,
Դավը եկեք քամենք, 
Որ այսուհետ ուրախ ապրենք` 
Կարաս բանանք, տկճոր կպրենք. 
Երբեք չզգանք մեզ մենմենակ, 
Անթևթիկունք և անհենակ, 
Մեր վատ օրը հենց ա՛յս լինի, 
Հետո Էլ գան դեռ լավերը...
Դե՛ հա, քամե՛նք մեր գավերը, 
Շուռ տանք պաչենք թասի տակը...
Այս գավով Էլ եկեք հարգենք 
Եվ անթառամ հիշատակը 
Կամար-կամուրջ քաշողների, 
Սյուն ու խաչքար տաշողների, 
Սանդ ու երկանք կտրողների, 
Ելք ու ճամփա փնտրողների, 
Վանք ու պալատ շինողների, 
Կտրիճ զավակ ծնողների, 
Աղբյուր-առու սարքողների, 
Փող ու թմբուկ զարկողների, 
Ինչպես նաև հիշատակը 
Նրանց հիշող-հարգողների...
Հպարտությամբ և անհատույց երախտիքով 
Հիշենք բոլոր ընկածներին՝ 
Հերոսաբար հանգածներին
Հանուն լույսի
Եվ մեզ համար. 
Հիշենք նաև նրանց ծնող,
Նրանց սնող,
Նրանց զինող 
Հայրենիքը հերոսամայր: 
Ակնածանքով շուռ տանք հողին
Այս մեկ բաժակ մաքուր օղին, 
Այս մի բաժակ անխառն գինին. 
Թող մայր հողը նրանց վրա թեթև~ լինի...
Տեսե՛ք, տեսե՛ք, ուխ, վերջապես, 
Խորովածը մեջտեղ մտավ
Հիմա ընտրենք մեզ իսկակա՛ն մի թամադա,
Որ, հավատա, 
Արդեն խմած կենացներին չի հակասի, 
Այնպես, ինչպես որ մեզ նման 
Քեֆ անողի քեֆն էլ երբեք չի պակասի...

----------

aragats (30.07.2011), Universe (20.06.2010)

----------


## Մելիք

Ո՜նց չեմ սիրում էս կենաց-ոտանաորը: Մի հատ բարեկամ ունեմ, ամեն հարմար ու անհարմար  առիթով՝ հենց ձեռքը բաժակ ա ընկնում, էս ա արտասանում: :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

ինչ տափակությունաաա....  :Bad:

----------


## Gohar

Հ.Գ. բայց ձեզ ով ասեց, որ բանաստեղծությունը մեկնաբանեք:
Այս թեմայում ձեր սիրած կենացների մասին պիտի գրեք (եթե իհարկե ունեք):

----------


## Մարիաննա

Նորակազմ ընտանիքին հյուր են գալիս երջանկությունը, առողջությունը, հարստությունը և սերը:
Սկեսրայրն  ասում է,-  թող ներս գա առողջությունը, այն ինձ շատ է հարկավոր:
Սկեսուրն ասում է,- թող ներս գա  հարստությունը, մենք նրա կարիքը շատ ենք զգում:
Տղան ասում է,- թող ներս գա երջանկությունը, երկար ժամանակ է ինչ փնտրում եմ:
Հերթը հասնում է հարսին, նա էլ ասում է թող ներս գա սերը:
Որպես  իրենց ընտանիքի նոր  անդամ որոշում են կատարել հարսի ցանկությունը:
-Թող ներս մտնի սերը:
Սիրո հետևից ներս են մտնում և՛երջանկությունը, և՛հարստությունը, և՛ առողջությունը:Երբ հարցնում են, թե ինչու ներս մտան մնացածը, չԷ, որ մենք ընտրեցինք միայն սիրուն, նրանք պատասխանում են՝ որտեղ սեր կա մենք այնտեղ ենք :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. էսքան բան ինչու գրեցի, գիտե՞ք:Գրեցի, որ խմենք սիրո կենացը :Hands Up:  

Հա…Եկեք նաև խմենք ասող, խոսող, հումորով, ուրախացող, դիմացինին ուրախացնող մարդկանց կենացը: Taurus և մասսագետ ես կենացը ձեզ  էր պատկանում:

Հա…Եկեք նաև խմենք Դար «ակումբի»  բոլոր ակտիվ անդամների կենացը:

Խմեցինք :Sad: նկ.1)
Խմելուց հետո մի հատ զակուսկի չա՞նենք :Sad: նկ. 2)
Զակուսկուց հետո խորաված չու՞տենք :Sad: նկ.3)
Էսքանի հետո մի հատ էլ չպարե՞նք :Sad: նկ.4)

----------

One_Way_Ticket (17.10.2011)

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Եկեք խոսենք մեր հայկական սեղանները  զարդարող կենացներից:
> Սիրու՞մ եք կենացներ ասել:Եվ ո՞րն է ձեր ամենասիարած կենացը:
> 
> Եկեք, խնդրեմ, եկեք այսօր ու դարձեք ինձ սեղանակից`
> ...........................................................
> Քեֆ անողի քեֆն էլ երբեք չի պակասի...


Ամե՜ն

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ուրեմն, լցեք բաժակները:
Ծերունին  մահամերձ պառկած է մահվան մահճում…
Դուռը ծեծում են.
–Օվ է՞... ,–հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Երյանկությունը,– լսվում է պատասխան...
–Ես կյանքում երջանիկ եղել եմ ,շնորհակալ եմ...
Ժամանակ անց,նորից ծեծում են
–Օվ է՞... ,–հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Հարտությունը,–պատասխանը...
–Ես հարստություն չեմ փափագում,շնորհակալ եմ...
Ժամանակ անց,նորից ծեծում են
–Օվ է՞... ,–հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Երիտասարդությունը,– լսվում է ի պատասխան...
–Ես իմ Երիտասարդությունը ապրել եմ, շնորհակալ եմ...
Ժամանակ անց,նորից ծեծում են
–Օվ է՞... ,–նորից հարցնում է ծերունին...
–Ընկերներդ են ,բաց...–լսվում է պատասխան...
Ծերունին լարելով վերջին ուժերը բացում է դուռը, ընկերները ներս են գալիս...
Բայց ընկերների հետ ներս են գալիս երիտասարդւթյունը,երջնկությունը և հարստությունը...

Ուրեմն խմենք լավ ընկերների կենացը, որոնք մեզ համար ոչ միայն ընկեր են, այլ նաև երջանկություն, հարստություն ու երիտասարդություն...

----------

Լուսաբեր (08.11.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Երբ կինը գիշերը տանը չի անցկացնում և առավոտյան ամուսինը հարցնում է ուր էիր՞
կինը պատասխանում է, որ գիշերել է ընկերուհու տանը…Ամուսինը հերթով զանգում է կնոջ 10 ընկերուհիներին , հարցնում արդյոք կինը գիշերել է նրանց մոտ,բոլորը ժխտում են,: երբ նույնը կրկնվում է ամուսնու հետ, կինն է զանգում, տղամարդու 8 ընկերները պնդում են որ ամուսինը գիշերել է իրենց տանը, իսկ 2ը համոզում են կնոջը ,որ  ամուսինը դեռ իրենց տանն է :Smile:  
Ուրեմն խմենք տղամարդկանց ընկերության կենացը…

----------


## Lapterik

> Երբ կինը գիշերը տանը չի անցկացնում և առավոտյան ամուսինը հարցնում է ուր էիր՞
> կինը պատասխանում է, որ գիշերել է ընկերուհու տանը…Ամուսինը հերթով զանգում է կնոջ 10 ընկերուհիներին , հարցնում արդյոք կինը գիշերել է նրանց մոտ,բոլորը ժխտում են,: երբ նույնը կրկնվում է ամուսնու հետ, կինն է զանգում, տղամարդու 8 ընկերները պնդում են որ ամուսինը գիշերել է իրենց տանը, իսկ 2ը համոզում են կնոջը ,որ  ամուսինը դեռ իրենց տանն է 
> Ուրեմն խմենք տղամարդկանց ընկերության կենացը…


Անուշ լինի:  :Smile:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Խմենք նրբության, գեղեցկության, քնքշության, բարության, մաքրության կենացը, խմենք ՏՂԱՆԵՐ ՄԵՐ կենացը :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

> Խմենք նրբության, գեղեցկության, քնքշության, բարության, մաքրության կենացը, խմենք ՏՂԱՆԵՐ ՄԵՐ կենացը


Բայց ինչ ինքնահավանն եք:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Խմենք բոլոր նրանց կենացը, ովքեր մեզնից հեռու,հիշում ու խմում են մեր կենացը...

----------


## Lapterik

> Խմենք բոլոր նրանց կենացը, ովքեր մեզնից հեռու,հիշում ու խմում են մեր կենացը...


Մի հատիկ կենաց կա ես տարի ամռանը Գորիսում եմ լսել:
Խմենք նրանց կենացը, ովքեր մեզ սիրում են ու մենք չգիտենք, նրանց կենացը ում մենք ենք սիրում նրանք չգիտեն ու նրանց կենացը ովքեր միմյանց սիրում են, բայց դեռ չգիտեն:
Հ,Գ.Ինձ դուր ա եկել, չիդեմ: :Sad:   Էխ Էխ :Sad:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Տղամարդը հարցրեց Աստծուն.
–Ինչու՞ ես կանանց ստեղծել  այդքան գեղեցիկ ու այդքան անխելք:
–Գեղեցիկ, որ սիրեք նրանց, անծխելք, որ նրանք սիրեն ձեզ,-պատասխանեց աստված…
Խմենք մեր կանանց անսպառ գեղեցկության կենացը…
 :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Տղամարդը հարցրեց Աստծուն.
> –Ինչու՞ ես կանանց ստեղծել  այդքան գեղեցիկ ու այդքան անխելք:
> –Գեղեցիկ, որ սիրեք նրանց, անծխելք, որ նրանք սիրեն ձեզ,-պատասխանեց աստված…
> Խմենք մեր կանանց անսպառ գեղեցկության կենացը…


Մեր կանանց ու աղջիկների, որոհետև ՀԱՅ կանանցից ու աղջիկներից սիրուն չկա: Գնահատեք էլի մեր ունեցածը: Հա էլի անուշ............

----------


## Guest

ТОСТ 
Друзья мои, давайте вспомним 
Гусаров славных лихой век, 
Которых же не знаем вех 
Воображением заполним. 

От них достались по наследству 
Не деньги нам и не холста, 
От них с благословленьем перешли 
Отвага, честь и три тоста. 

Первый, право, очень прост 
За шпагу выпить этот тост. 
Второй нисколько не трудней, 
Его мы пьем за лошадей. 

О, женщины, взглянув на вас 
Я поднимаю третий тост: ЗА БАБ-С!
(Hayk Mantashyan)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Քայլումեր Աստված ամպերի միջով, խորհելով իր արարածի մասին, հաշվելով ադամանդյա քարերից պատրաստված  համրիչը: 
Հանկարծ համրիչի թելը կտրվեց ու ադամանդները թափվեցին երկրի վրա...
Աստված իր հրեշտակներին ուղարկեց դրանց հետևից, բայց հրեշտակները գտան ոչ բոլոր ադամանդնեը, ու դրանցից մի քանիսը մնացին երկրի վրա:
Ուրեմն խմենք  այն ադամանդների կենացը, որ հիմա իրենց ներկայությամբ զարդարում են մեր սեղանը…
 :Cool: 

Խելացի կինը կյանքում իր խելքով չի հասնի նրան, ինչին կարող է հասնել գեղեցկուհին միայն իր գեղեցկությամբ.
Ուրեմն խմենք գեղեցիկ կանանց կենացը, որոնք կյանքում ամեն ինչին հասնում են իրենց խելքով…
 :Cool: 

Կնոջ սրտին  հասնելը  նույնքան դժվար է, որքան Հիմալայների գագաթին հասնելը…
Ուրեմ խմենք մեր՝ ալպինիստների կենացը, որ հասնում են կանացի սրտերին նույնքան հեշտությամբ,  որքան և հիմալայների գագաթին :LOL:

----------


## Gohar

> «Այն երկիրն է առողջ, որտեղ կա առողջ երիտասարդություն»:
> Գարեգին Նժդեհ…


Չխմեն՞ք առողջ երիտասարդության կենացը:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Չխմեն՞ք առողջ երիտասարդության կենացը:


Իհարկե, խմենք… 
Խոսքերն ավելորդ են…

----------


## Ծով

Խմենք Վանոյի կենացը,ականջը թող կանչի,որտեղ էլ,որ լինի :LOL:

----------


## Riddle

Լսածս կենացներից ամենահաճելին սա է. «Սաղ ուրախ», որովհետև ամենակարճն է: :Jpit:  Իսկ բովանդակությամբ ամենաշատը մեկն է դուր եկել, բայց չեմ գրի, որովհետև այստեղ մինչև 18 տարեկաններ էլ են մտնում: :Blush:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Լսածս կենացներից ամենահաճելին սա է. «Սաղ ուրախ», որովհետև ամենակարճն է: Իսկ բովանդակությամբ ամենաշատը մեկն է դուր եկել, բայց չեմ գրի, որովհետև այստեղ մինչև 18 տարեկաններ էլ են մտնում:


Հետաքրքիր է :Think:   :Wink:  
Եթե դժվար չի նամակի տեսքով կարելի՞ է
Ամենակարճ կենացն էլ «Էհ»-ն է :Smile:

----------


## Fobus

Խմենք պահի կենացը , որը չի կրկնվում :

----------


## Ծով

ԽՄՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԻՄ ՏԽՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԵՆԱՑԸ…
իՆՁ ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ ԹՈՂ… :Angry2:

----------


## Gohar

Եկեք խմենք այսօրվա  Ամստերդամ–Երևան չվերթով Հայաստան եկող բոլոր հայերի կենացը: :Smile:

----------


## kristal

Եկեք Խմենք… անուուուուուոշ

----------


## Մելիք

Արևը մերկացնում է կանանց մինչև ներքնազգեստը: Բայց իմ կենացը արևի մասին չի: Խմենք էն տղերքի կենացը, որ արևից ուժեղ են: :Drinks:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Եկեք խմենք այսօրվա  Ամստերդամ–Երևան չվերթով Հայաստան եկող բոլոր հայերի կենացը:


Խոսքեր չկան…խմենք հայրենիքի սիրուց այրվող հայրենի հողի կարոտից տանջվող ,
վերադարձի ճամփա բռնած մեր հարազատների կենացը :Cool:

----------


## Shauri

Է~հ...
(Խմում եմ)

----------


## Մարիաննա

Երբ նստում ես երթուղային տաքսի, սկզբից կռացած ես մնում, հետո մի քիչ տեղ է ազտվում ու հնարավորություն ես ունենում նստելու:Վերջում այնքան տեղ է ազատվում, որ նույնիսկ կարող ես պարկել:
Եկեք խմենք օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ երթուղային տաքսիների մեջ կռացող, նստող և պարկող մարդկանց կենացը: :Wink:

----------


## kristal

Խմենք  մեր պահապան հրեշտակի  ԿԵՆԱՑԸ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Լինում է մի շատ գեղեցիկ գորտ:Նա ունենում է շատ գեղեցիկ իրան, ոտքեր, գլուխ:Մի օր նա որոշում է անցնել գնացքի գնացքի գծերը:Բայց այդ ժամանակ գալիս է գնացքը և կտրում  նրա գեղեցիկ ոտքերը:Գորտը կռանում է, որպեսզի նայի իր կորցրած գեղեցիկ ոտքերին, բայց այդ ժամանակ գնացքը կտրում է նաև նրա գլուխը:
Եկեք խմենք այն բանի կենացը, որ գեղեցիկ ոտքերի պատճառով չկորցնենք մեր գլուխը: :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (10.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.11.2009), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011)

----------


## Gohar

Արևելյան մի իշխանի հպատակը մահվան էր դատապարտված: Մահապատժից, որին ներկա էր նաև իշխանը, անմիջապես առաջ դատապարտյալին հարցրեցին իր վերջին ցանկության մասին:
Միակ բանը, որ ցանկացավ, մի գավաթ ջուր էր, որը նրան տրվեց, սակայն նա այնքան էր վրդովված, որ դողացող ձեռքերով հազիվ կարողացավ գավաթը բռնել:
Իշխանը նրան ասաց. « Հանգստացի՛ր, քո կյանքը ապահով է մինչև ջրի վերջին կաթիլը խմելդ»: Նա իշխանին անմիջապես իր խոսքից բռնացնելով, ջուրը ամբողջությամբ թափեց գետին, այնպես որ ոչ ոք չէր կարող այն նորից գավաթի մեջ լցնել:Նրա կյանքը փրկված էր  :Smile:  
Մի հին հուշարձան կա, որը կոչվում է «Հնարավորություն»: Այն պատկերված է ոտնաթաթերի վրա կանգնած մարդու տեսքով, ինչը խորհրդանշում է հնարավորության պահի կարճատևությունը: Նրա ոտքերի վրա թևեր կան, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, որ հնարավորությունն օգտագործելով՝ մարդը կարող է թռչել: Նա երկար մազեր ունի, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, թե որքան շատ բարիք կարող է ձեռք բերել մարդը հնարավորության միջոցով: Սակայն արձանի ծոծրակը ճաղատ է, որը խորհրդանշում է բոլոր այն կորուստները, որոնք կարող է ունենալ մարդը հնարավորությունը ձեռքից բաց թողնելու դեպքում  :Smile:  
Եկեք խմենք բոլոր այն մարդկանց կենացը, որոնք կարողանում են իրենց ընձեռնված հնարավորությունները օգտագործել ճիշտ տեղում և որ ամենակարևորն է, ճիշտ ժամանակին  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (10.02.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամենալավը Արմեն Խոստիկյանի կենացն ա:

----------


## Gohar

Հատկապես ո՞րը  :Unsure:

----------


## Աբելյան

էն որ ասում ա ես ուզում եմ խմել:

----------


## Mesrop

Էհ...

----------


## emo

Խելքն ու բախտը  ճանապարհ են գնում իրար հետ, ճանապարհի կեսին ես խելքը հոգնումա ու  բախտին ասումա այ բախտ արի միքիչ նստենք հանգստանանք հետո կշարունակենք,բախտն ասումա լավ արի նստենք.ճանապարհի կողքն էլ լավ կանաչ հավեսով  խոտա լինում, խելքը գնում նստումա ետ կանաչի վրա, իսկ ես բախտը թարսվումա չէ ու չէ նստում եմ հենց շոշի մեջտեղը ու նստումա.
Մեկել հեռվից ՇԱՌՆ ու ՓՈՐՁԱՆՔԸ կռազով  120 ի տակ խրրրրած գալիս են ետ տռասով.
գալի հասնում են բախտին չեն կարում տոռմուզ տան, վայ վույ, քաշում են կող
դուզ կանաչի մեջ խելքին տրորում անցնում են.
Այ ստեղ են ասում որ շառն ու փորձանքը գալիս են պետքա բախտ ունենաս խելք պետք չի: 
ՈՒ խմում են որ ունենան ետ բախտը....

(կներեք այդքան վատ հայերենիս համար,գրական լավ չէր հնչի.... )

----------


## Angelina

Եկեք խմենք այն մարդկանց կենացը, ովքեր առանց մեզ խմում են մեր կենացը: :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Հնում մարդիք շատ տգեղ էին, որովհետև "գեղեկցությունը" պահված էր սարերում, ու հսկվում էր հսկա թռչունների՝ Grifon-ների կողմից:
հանկարծ սկսվում է հրդեհ ու սարերի անտառները սկսւմ են վառվել, grifon-ները վերցնում են "գեղեցկությունը" իրենց ճանկերով ու թռչում օդ, բայց ուր ուզում են իջնեն մարդիկ նրանց սպասում են որ խլեն այն:
Grifon-ները հոգնում են ու բաց թողնում "գեղեցկությունը", այ ընկնում է՝ կոտրվում, ու բաժանվելով մասնիկների տարածվում ամբողջ երկրագնդով՝ մտնում ամեն տուն, ամեն օջախ:
Խմենք գեղեցկության, ու նրա ներկայիս կրողների կենացը:
այստեղ բաժակը բարցրացվում է և վերջում , արդեն երբ մնացածը խմելու պրոցեսի մեջ են, ավելացում
Աղջիկներ ձեր կենացը:

----------


## Ծով

Խմում եմ իմ կենացը. դժվար է դիմանալ ակումբի զառանցանքին ...
Հյուրասիրվե՛ք...

----------


## nanar

Առաջարկում եմ խմենք մեր ողջ հայության կենացը,որոնք ունեն բարի ոգի և անսահման մաքրություն փոքրիկ սրտում.

----------


## Սամվել

Էկեք Խմենք Մեր ԿասՄաՆԱՖտ Ախպերների Կենացը  :LOL:  :Lol2:   :Jpit:   :Crazy: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Էհ...


Ես էի ուզում Գրեի ՇԱտ լավնա  :LOL:  :LOL:   :Good:

----------


## Universe

Առողջ...

----------


## Սերխիո

Հատկապես հետաքրքիր կլինի տարբեր ազգերին բնորոշ կենացները կարդալ, մանավանդ ,որ ունենք ֆորումում Վրաստանում և այլ երկրներում ապրողներ: Օրինակ `վրացիներինը`երկար են հեքիաթի նման  :Drinks: , Ռուսներինը` կարճ ,բայց բովանդակալից :Russian:

----------


## Վարպետ

Հայկական կենացներն էլ նենց ոչինչ հեքիաթի նման են երբեմն դառնում :Smile:  Էս վերջերս մի կենաց եմ լսել, ուզում եմ կիսվել :Smile:  Ինքը քյառթուի մեջ ա, բայց մտածված:

Խմենք կանգնած, նստած ու պառկած տղերքի կենացը: Նրանց, ովքեր կանգնած են պոստում, նրանց, ով նստած են նեղության մեջ, նրանց, ովքեր իրենց կյանքի հանգրվանը անժամանակ գտան տաքուկ հողի մեջ:

----------


## Fedayi

Խմե'նք բոլոր հայերի, ներառյալ` ապարանցիների կենացը... :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

1.  ժամանակին մի թագավոր կար, որը երկար տարիներ ժառանգորդ չէր կարողանում ունենալ, և մի օր, բարկանալով կնոջ վրա, նրան բանտարկում է իր պալատի ամենաբարձր աշտարակում և արգելում որևէ մեկին շփվել թագուհու հետ։ Սակայն...… Ինը ամիս անց թագուհին աշտարակում ծննդաբերում է մի առողջ և գեղեցիկ տղա երեխայի…  :Smile: Դե ուրեմն խմենք Կարլսոնի կենացը, որ ապրում էր տանիքում…  :Drinks: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Եկե՛ք խմենք լավ մարդկանց կենացը. Մենք այնքա՜ն քիչ ենք մնացել :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2009), davidus (08.11.2009), Դատարկություն (08.11.2009), Դեկադա (11.12.2009), Լեո (08.11.2009), Մանուլ (11.12.2009), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Շինարար (08.11.2013), Ուլուանա (08.11.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> 1.  ժամանակին մի թագավոր կար, որը երկար տարիներ ժառանգորդ չէր կարողանում ունենալ, և մի օր, բարկանալով կնոջ վրա, նրան բանտարկում է իր պալատի ամենաբարձր աշտարակում և արգելում որևէ մեկին շփվել թագուհու հետ։ Սակայն...… Ինը ամիս անց թագուհին աշտարակում ծննդաբերում է մի առողջ և գեղեցիկ տղա երեխայի… Դե ուրեմն խմենք Կարլսոնի կենացը, որ ապրում էր տանիքում…


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Սպանեց...

----------


## Սելավի

> Հայկական կենացներն էլ նենց ոչինչ հեքիաթի նման են երբեմն դառնում Էս վերջերս մի կենաց եմ լսել, ուզում եմ կիսվել Ինքը քյառթուի մեջ ա, բայց մտածված:
> 
> Խմենք կանգնած, նստած ու պառկած տղերքի կենացը: Նրանց, ովքեր կանգնած են պոստում, նրանց, ով նստած են նեղության մեջ, նրանց, ովքեր իրենց կյանքի հանգրվանը անժամանակ գտան տաքուկ հողի մեջ:


խմենք  են  տղերքի  կենացը  ով  իրա  տեղը   կանգնումա,  ուրիշի  տեղը  քնումա:

----------

Արևածագ (28.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Սոկրատեսն ասում էր.« Ամուսնացիր, անկախ ամեն ինչից, 
եթե բախտ վիճակվի լավ կին ունենաս, ուրեմն բացառություն կլինես,
 եթե վատը բաժին ընկնի, ուրեմն փիլիսոփա կդառնաս»:
Ուրեմն, եկենք խմենք բոլոր այն կանանց կենացը, որոնց ամուսինները բացառություն են կազմում:

----------

Դատարկություն (08.11.2009), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Էս կավբոյը իր համար անապատով գնում ա, կավբոյուհին ատրճանակը ձեռքին դեմն ա դուրս գալիս, ատրճանակը պահում ա կավբոյի վրա ու կարգադրում, որ հանվի, կավբոյը հանվում է, մնում է միայն վարտիքով և գլխարկով, կավբոյուհւն հրամայում է, որ վարտիքն էլ հանի, կավբոյը գլխարկով ծածկում է իր ամոթույքը և հանում վարտիքը, գլխարկը պահելով ձեռքերով, կավբոյուհին ատրճանակի սպառնալիքով ստիպում է, որ ձեռքերը մի կողմ տանի, կավբոյը ձեռքերը հեռացնում ա գլխարկից, բայց գլխարկը չի ընկնում, ուրեմն խմենք այն ուժի կենացը որը պահեց կավբոյի գլխարկը և չթողեց, որ նա ամոթով մնա կավբոյուհու առաջ:

----------

Chilly (28.04.2010), davidus (08.11.2009), Mephistopheles (06.06.2010), Sona_Yar (08.11.2009), Արիացի (09.11.2009), Դատարկություն (08.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.11.2009), Լեո (08.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.11.2009), Մանուլ (03.02.2011), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Ուլուանա (08.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Երբ Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն և կենդանիներին, նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրին կյանքի տևողության որոշակի չափ շնորհեց՝ մեկին մեկ օր, մեկին մեկ տարի, մեկն տաս տարին, մեկին հիսուն տարի և այլն… Անցավ որոշակի ժամանակ, և մարդը, տեսնելով, որ ագռավը իրենից երկար է ապրում, բողոքով գնաց Աստծու մոտ.
_-Չէ՞ որ ես եմ քո ստեղծած բոլոր արարածների մեջ բարձրագույնը, ինչու՞ պիտի ագռավը ինձնից երկար ապրի:_
Եվ Աստված պատասխանեց.
_-Գնա՛, և թող քո կյանքը երկարի այնքան տարի, որքան ընկեր ունես դու:_
Մարդը լսեց և գլխիկոր հեռացավ:

Եկեք խմեք, որ երբեք գլխիկոր չմնանք ու միշտ շրջապատված լինենք իսկական ընկերներով:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.11.2009), davidus (08.11.2009), Դատարկություն (08.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.11.2009), Մանուլ (08.11.2009), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Ուլուանա (08.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բաժակները բարձրացրեք մի հատ տղավարի գենաց եմ ասում  :Jpit:  

Էշը իրա համար լճի մոտ արածումա... Մոտենաումա մի աղջիկ, էշը շարունակումա արածել, աղջիկը հանվումա, էշը շարունակումա արածել, աղջիկը մտնումա լիճ լողանում, էշը էլի գլուխը կախ շարունակումա արածել. Աղջիկը դուրսա գալիս հագնվում գնում, էշը կրկին արածումա  :Fool: 

Ուրեմն խմենք մեր գենացը, որ մեր մեջ նման էշեր չկան  :Drinks:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.11.2009), Ariadna (28.04.2010), Askalaf (10.12.2009), davidus (08.11.2009), Gayl (06.06.2010), laro (15.02.2017), tyush2485 (15.03.2011), urartu (09.11.2009), yerevanci (01.06.2011), Արիացի (08.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (09.11.2009), Դատարկություն (08.11.2009), Դեկադա (11.12.2009), Լեո (08.11.2009), Մանուլ (28.04.2010), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Շինարար (08.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (08.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (09.12.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

Ժամանակը փող է, իսկ փողը՝ օղի, ուստի խմենք օղին, քանի որ ափսոս է ժամանակը։

_Լեհական ժողովրդական ասացվածք_
երևի թե կենացի փոխարեն կանցնի  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (28.04.2010), Gayl (06.06.2010), Լուսաբեր (08.12.2009), Շինարար (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Թագավորը գնում է պատերազմ ու պատերազմից առաջ իր գեղեցկուհի կնոջը հագցնում է հավատարմության գոտի: Դուրս գալուց առաջ կանչում է իր հավատարիմ ծառային, միևնույն ժամանակ նաև ընկերոջը, ու ասում.
-Ես քեզ եմ տալիս իմ ամենաթանկ գանձի բանալին: Եթե ինձ սպանեն պատերազմում, Դու կքանդես հավատարմության գոտին այս բանալիով: Եվ դա կանես իմ մահից ուղիղ մի տարի հետո: Ես միայն քեզ կարող եմ վստահել այս բանալին, քանի որ ես քո հավատարմությանն ու ազնվությանը չեմ կասկածում:
Նման պատվի արժանանալով՝ ծառան խոնարհվեց և համբուրեց թագավորի ձեռքը: 
Բայց թագավորը դեռ չէր հասցրել հեռանալ իր պալատից, երբ լսեց ձիու սմբակների ձայներ, և տեսավ իր հավատարիմ ծառային:
-Ի՞նչ է պատահել, իմ հավատարիմ ընկեր,- հարցրեց թագավորը:
-Ձերդ Գերազանցություն, տեղի է ունեցել սխալ... Դուք ինձ... Սխալ բանալի եք տվել...
 :LOL: 
Խմենք նվիրված ու հավատարիմ ընկերների կենացը :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.12.2009), Արիացի (11.12.2009), Դեկադա (11.12.2009), Էլիզե (28.04.2010), Մանուլ (03.02.2011), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Շինարար (28.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Հայտնի է, որ աստված բոլոր կանանց մի խմորից է պատրաստել,
 բայց շաքարավազ  բոլորի մեջ չի լցրել: Այդ օրվանից տղամարդիկ
 շրջում են ողջ աշխարհով և փնտրում իրենց բաժին քաղցր կնոջը:
Ուրեմն, խմենք հաջող փնտրտունքի կենացը: :Smile:

----------

Էլիզե (28.04.2010), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երբ նոր սառնարան գնեցինք, ցուցումների մեջ (instructions) մի կետ կար, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ սառնարանը բանալիով կողպելուց առաջ պիտի (առնվազն) մի անգամ դուռը բացել, համոզվել, որ ներսում ոչ մի երեխա չկա, հետո նոր կողպել :Smile: :

Ասածս ինչ ա՝ եկեք խմենք ուշադիր ծնողների կենացը, որոնց էս կարգի ցուցումներ պետք չեն զավակների մասին հիշելու համար :Drinks: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.12.2009), Ariadna (28.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.12.2009), Մանուլ (28.04.2010), Մենուա (11.12.2009), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Շինարար (28.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Արևելյան մի քաղաքում, ամառվա տապին, ցնցոտինեի մեջ, փողոցում պառկել էր մի դերվիշ:Քաղաքապետ իշխանը`հպարտ ու վես, ճոխ հագնված, գալիս է դանդաղ քայլերով, շքախմբով շրջապատված:Բոլորը ոտքի են կանգնում, բացի դերվիշից:Շքախմբի առաջնորդը մոտենում է նրան և գոռում` կարգադրելով վեր կենալ տեղից:
-Ես միայն ինձնից մեծի առաջ ոտքի կկանգնեմ,-անվրդով  պատասխանում է դերվիշը:
Այս լսոլով իշխանը մոտենում է դերվիշին.
-Մի՞թե ես քեզանից մեծ մարդ չեմ:
-Իհարկե` ո՛չ:Քեզնից բարձր աստիճաններ դեռ կան:Այո՞, թե՞ ոչ:
-Այո՛:
-Դու քաղաքապետ իշխան ես, գիտեմ, որ մեծանաս, ի՞նչ պիտի դառնաս,-հարցնում է դերվիշը:
-Նահանգապետ:
-Հետո՞:
-Հետո վեզիր:
-Հետո՞:
-Փոխարքա:
-Հոտո՞:
-Սահմանը սա է: Մեր բոլորի վրա  շահը կա:Նա է ամենից մեծը:
-Ասենք թե` շահ դարձար, հետո՞,- հարցնում է դերվիշը:
-Հետո` ոչինչ,- պատասխանում է քաղաքապետը:
- Ահա, այդ ոչինչը` ես եմ:Ոտքերիս տակից անցիր գնա քո ճանապարհը,- նույն անվրդովությամբ պատասխանում է դերվիշաը և նվաղուն աչքերը գոցում:


Բերեք խմենք այն մարդկանց կենացը, ովքեր անտարբեր չեն անցնի ոչինչների կողքով...

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.12.2009), Արևածագ (28.04.2010), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Շինարար (11.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Մի մեծ արծիվ երկնքով թռչելիս հանկարծ նկատում է դաշտում արածող միայնակ ոչխարին ու հոոոպ... ճանկելով դրան շարունակում թռչելը։ Մեկ ել հանկարծ ներքևում որսորդը նկատելով արծվին բու՜՜մ... կրակում է ու արծվին տապալում գետնին։
Իսկ ոչխարը շարունակում է թռչել...
Ուրեմն խմենք, որ երբեք արծիվները չընկնեն ու ոչխարներն էլ չթռչեն։ :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (28.04.2010), Էլիզե (28.04.2010), Շինարար (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հլը տեսեք ինչ կենացա ասում, հա չմորանամ ասել, մենակ դուք նայեք:
*Մոդերատորական. ուշադրություն, տեսանյութը պարունակում է ոչ նորմատիվ բառապաշար:*

----------

aragats (30.07.2011), Mephistopheles (06.06.2010), tyush2485 (15.03.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կենաց է ընկել ձեռքս, էստեղ անմահացնեմ.  :Jpit: 

Մի տղամարդ հայտնվում է կանանց կղզում։ Կանայք հերթով օգտագործում են նրան, և երբ նա ուժասպառ է լինում, որոշում են սպանել։
– Ասա՛, տղամա՛րդ, վերջին ցանկությունդ։
– Թող ինձ սպանի ձեզանից ամենատգեղը։
Եվ տղամարդը կենդանի է մնում։
Խմենք, ուրեմն, գեղեցիկ կանանց կենացը, որոնք երկարացնում են մեր կյանքը։

----------

Amarysa (06.06.2010), aragats (05.05.2011), Chuk (06.06.2010), Moonwalker (31.07.2011), Արևածագ (06.06.2010), Լուսաբեր (13.06.2011), Հայկօ (06.06.2010), Մանուլ (03.02.2011), Միքո (06.06.2010), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Շինարար (06.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Խմենք մեր թշնամիների կենացը, մաղթենք որ ապրեն նվազագույն աշխատավարձով, ու իրանց ունեցած շաքարը մենակ արյան մեջ լինի...... © Դաժանիկ

----------

Gayl (06.06.2010), laro (15.02.2017), Lord (06.06.2010), Ungrateful (05.02.2011), Աբելյան (01.06.2011), Միքո (06.06.2010)

----------


## s_hrayr

ՄԻ իմաստուն ասել է.
Եթե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել մեկ օր, խմի՛ր,
Եթե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել մեկ շաբաթ, հիվանդացի՛ր,
Եթեթ ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել մեկ ամիս, ամուսնացի՛ր,
Եթեթ ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել մեկ տարի, սիրուհի պահի՛ր,
Եթեթ ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել ամբողջ կյանքում, առողջ եղի՛ր:
Ուրեմն եկե՛ք խմենք բոլոր ներկաների երջանկության և առողջության կենացը:

----------


## Annushka

Արծիվը դաշտում արածող մի ոչխար է որսում ու նրան թռցնում օդ: Ոչխարը օդում իրեն լավ է զգում ու բացականչում է." Ես թևեր ունեմ, ես թռչում եմ, ես արծիվ եմ": Արծիվը սաստիկ զայրանում է ոչխարի վրա և անունդի վրայով անցնելիս նրան բաց է թողում, և ոչխարը, ընկնելով անդունդը, ջարդուփշուր է լինում:
Ուրեմն խմենք այն բանի կենացը, որ ամեն մի ոչխար իրեն արծիվի տեղ չդնի: :LOL:

----------

aragats (27.04.2011), Արշակ (03.02.2011), Մանուլ (03.02.2011), ՆանՍ (10.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (06.06.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ժողովուրդ ջան, ով ինքան բան գիտի  քավորի ասած կենացների մասին գրեք, շտապ պետք ա

----------


## ՆանՍ

Զույգը որոշում է ամուսնանալ, բայց աղջիկը մի  պայման է դնում.
-Կամուսնանամ քեզ  հետ  միայն այն  դեպքում,  եթե դու թողնես,  որ  ես  տարին 1 անգամ մի  տեղ  գնամ ու խոստանաս, որ  երբեք  չես հետևի ինձ:
Տղան համաձայնվում  է,  և  նրանք   ամուսնանում  են: Այդպես անցնում  են 10 երկար ու  ձիգ տարիներ , բայց մի  օր  էլ  տղան այլևս չի  դիմանում  գայթակղությանը  և որոշում է հետևել կնոջը: Գալիս  է սպասված օրը, և  կինը տանից դուրս  է գալիս, ամուսինն էլ` թաքուն նրա հետևից: Գնում, գնում  են , մեկել  տղան    տեսնում է, որ կինը մտավ  անտառ, դարձավ օձ  և ֆշշացրեց :Shok: 
Ուրեմն` եկեք խմենք այն  կանանց կենացը,  ովքեր տարին մեկ  են ֆշշացնում,  այն  էլ անտառում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

aragats (27.04.2011), Kanamar (06.08.2011), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Մի մարդու աղջիկ բավականին մեծացել էր` հասունացել: Օրերից մի օր նա որոշեց պատմել աղջկան այն վտանգների մասին, որոնք կարելի է սպասել տղամարդկանցից:
-Աղջնակս, բոլոր տղամարդիկ միայն մի բան են ուզում: Նրանք խորամանկ են ու անխիղճ: Դու նույնիսկ չես էլ նկատի, թե ինչպես կընկնես նրանց ծուղակը: Սկզբից նա կսկսի հիանալ քո գեղեցկությամբ, հետո կհրավիրի զբոսնելու: Երբ դուք անցնեք նրանց տան մոտով, նա կհիշի որ մոռացել է ծխախոտը կամ ուրիշ ինչ-որ բան, և կառաջարկի տուն մտնել: Տանը նա քեզ կառաջարկի նստել, թեյ խմել և երաժշտություն լսել, բայց թեյի փոխարեն գինի կբերի: Դրանից հետո նա կնետվի քեզ վրա: Դու կխայտառակվես, քո ընտանիքն ու ցեղը` նույնպես: 
Աղջիկը ուշադիր լսեց հորը և լավ հիշեց նրա խոսքերը:Մի օր նա եկավ հոր մոտ ու ասաց.
- Հայրիկ, դու ճիշտ էիր: Ամեն ինչ եղավ այնպես, ինչպես դու էիր պատմում: Երբ մենք նստեցինք երաժշտություն լսելու, զգալով, որ ճակատագրական պահը մոտենում է , ես ինքս նետվեցի նրա վրա և պատվազրկեցի նրան, նրա ողջ ընտանիքն ու ցեղը:
_Ուրեմն եկեք խմենք այն աղջիկների կենացը, որոնք երբեք չեն կորցնում իրենց պատիվը:_

----------

aragats (31.05.2011), Cassiopeia (31.05.2011), Kanamar (06.08.2011), Աբելյան (01.06.2011), Հարդ (13.02.2017), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## aragats

Արեւելքում ժամանակին իմաստունները միմյանց հարցեր էին տալիս, այդ միջոցով որոշելով իրենց միջից ամենաիմաստունին: 

 Օրերից մի օր նրանցից մեկը թիթեռ է բռնում եւ բռունցքի մեջ պահած մոտենում է ամենաիմաստունը համարվողին ու հարցնում.

_ Ասում են թե դու ամենաիմաստունն ես մեր մեջ, դե ասա, ձեռքիս միջի թիթեռը սաղ ա՞, թե՞ սատկած:

  Իմաստունը մտածում է՝ ասեմ սաղ է, բռունցքը կսեղմի, կսատկացնի, նոր կբացի, սխալ դուրս կգամ:

Ասեմ սատկած է՝ բռունցքն առանց սեղմելու կբացի, թիթեռը կթռնի, նորից սխալ դուրս կգամ:  Եվ ասում է.

_ Ամեն բան քո ձեռքում է: 

Բարձրացնենք բաժակներն առ այն, որ մեր բարի ցանկությունների բանալիները միշտ լինեն մեր ձեռքում:

----------

Arpine (30.07.2011), Kanamar (06.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (30.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (30.07.2011), ՆանՍ (04.08.2011)

----------


## Յոհաննես

էս ինչ երկար եք գրել.
Իմ մշտական ու արդեն ակումբի հանդիպումների առաջին կենացը. Պահի կենացը

----------

CactuSoul (13.02.2017), John (13.02.2017)

----------

